# Dezimalzahl in IEEE 754



## sh33p (5. Jul 2010)

33*10^(22) soll in IEEE 754 umgerechnet werden.

exponent und vorzeichhen habe ich bereits berechnet.

vz = 0
exponent = 011001101

nun muss ich die mantisse berechnen. zu vor habe ich durch den log2 usw. das ergebniss 1,0918*2^(78)
berechnet.

die 1 wird ja nicht mitgespeichert,so das is 0,9018 die mantisse ist. wie rechne ich das nun um,so dass ich die letzten 23 bits der darstellung bekomme?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jul 2010)

bei 1/2 = 0.5 ist das erste Bit gesetzt, sonst nicht, fürs zweite Bit der Anteil 0.25 usw.

zur Kontrolle
IEEE 754 Umrechner

vielleicht erstmal mit einfachen Zahlen wie 234 üben, bei 10^22 ist ja allein die Eingabe schwierig..


----------



## sh33p (5. Jul 2010)

ich möchte aber eine dezimalzahl in IEEE und nicht umgekehrt^^


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jul 2010)

hmm, ich meine dass sowohl meine Erklärungen (Zahl 234 in Bits 101010) als auch der Link genau das beschreiben, 
der Link kann beide Richtungen umrechnen,

inwiefern liege ich denn falsch?


----------



## Marco13 (5. Jul 2010)

```
double wert = 0.9...;
double teil = 0.5;
while (wert > 0)
{
    if (wert >= teil)
    {
        wert -= teil; 
        gibAus(1);
    }
    else gibAus(0);
    teil /= 2;
}
```

!?


----------



## sh33p (5. Jul 2010)

ok das is ja alles schön und gut mit dem Rechner..ich möchte aber wissen,wie ich die Binärdarstellung der Mantisse PER HAND ausrechne..die Dezimaldarstellung habe ich ja


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jul 2010)

genauso wie der Rechner? 
Papier und Bleistift helfen bei begrenzten Gehirn-Arbeitsspeicher,

was ist 'PER HAND ausrechen' eigentlich für eine Java-Frage?

bzw. du bezogst dich vielleicht auf meinen Link, die Berechnung hatte ich beschrieben und siehe Code von Marco13,
der Link nur zur Kontrolle..


----------

